# What is stock boost on a 99 Passat 1.8T AEB?



## SavageRocco (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a car that I am working on that I did a head job on. It is as gutless as pig. I put a gauge on the car and am making between 5-8 psi. Book says it should be between 1.380 to 1.750 mbar. .750 bar would be about 10 psi. This car just doesn't have any get up a go. Boost is highest at lower rpm and drops to like 5 psi higher up. Bad turbo? I need to go for a ride in a normal car to compare.


----------



## kodomokid (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: What is stock boost on a 99 Passat 1.8T AEB? (SavageRocco)*

As far as I know around 7 is the stock PSI. I have had it anywhere from 6-10 PSI. I have gotten better performance out of a better aftermarket diverter valve. I lost boost at higher RPMs with the stock DV. I installed a Forge 007 DV and now am able to maintain boost at higher RPM's. The one thing that you have to keep in mind is that at high RPM's, you begin to lose the efficiency of the boost that the turbo produces. I noticed that while driving, there is a "sweet spot" when accelerating with out putting the pedal to the floor. My Passat has the same 1.8T engine code and year. I also have a 1bar GIAC chipped ECU that I use too. Max PSI that I am able to produce is around 15-16 PSI, though 1 bar should be about 14.7 PSI. My gauge is tapped into the vacuum line on the rear of the intake manifold. The stock performance is really lacking so it is not surprising when you said that it is a gutless pig.







The other thing to check before replacing the turbo is to check all of your vacuum lines because the hoses VW uses are really weak. I replaced those lines and my car came to life. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

